# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  What is the most popular frog on the Frog Forum - The FINALS

## Kurt

Here it is, folks the play-offs are over and now it's time for the finals. What frog will be the champion?

I thank everyone that voted in the previous polls. 

So that being said, vote and pick a winner. May the best frog win!

----------


## willtilian

african bullfrog african bullfrog!!!

----------


## Kevin1

Exactly what Willtilian said.  :AR15:

----------


## ediblelogic

Go White's!

----------


## into

Now we've got a race on our hands!

----------


## Kurt

Yeah and I picked the losing horse, err I mean frog.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

My Cope's Grays say you should vote for them, or they will continue to call  to call everytime they make an announcement over the STRATCOM base loudspeakers which causes the pugs to bark which wakes up my wife.


Seriously...you do not want to wake up my wife...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Go Whites Tree Frogs.  :Frog Smile: Though I'm still loving my own Frogs. :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Here are the final results on the most popular frog.


*5. African clawed frog, Xenopus laevis/blue poison dart frog, Dendrobates tinctorius (formerly D. azureus)* 
*4. Amazon milk frog, Trachycephalus resinifictrix* 
*3. African bullfrog, Pyxicephalus adspersus* 
*2. gray treefrog, Hyla versicolor/Hyla chrysoscelis*


And the grand winner is....................................

*1. White's or dumpy treefrog, Litoria caerulea*

----------


## Kerry1968

YAY!

Thanks Kurt! Dumpys _are_ the best!

----------


## willtilian

yes atleast the african bulls pulled through to 3rd

----------


## Kurt

> YAY!
> 
> Thanks Kurt! Dumpys _are_ the best!


Don't thank me, I didn't vote for them. I voted for the blue dart frog, which was tied for last place with the African clawed frog. My beloved red-eyes never even made it into the top ten contenders.

----------


## Tom

The thing is is that people mainly voted for what they have. Less people have red eyes and dart frogs and a lot of people have white's.

----------


## Kurt

True, but people voted for what they love. There was no rule stating that they could only vote for what they have.

----------


## Tom

Yes but it appears that *most* people love what they have, because they don't know about the others. See I voted for milk frogs and I don't have any. Also i suspect that White's tree fogs got so many votes because they are ok with handling

----------


## Kurt

There are many reason for why people voted. Perhaps all they know is the frog they voted for or maybe they really love the frog they voted for. I don't know, nor am I going to take the time to ask everyone that voted why the voted they way they did. I am just happy they voted.

----------


## Ebony

Kurt :Big Grin: ..I can tell you that I voted for the Frog that was on the list that I love and I don't have one . I would really really love to have one though as you know. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tom

Ooh how is that case going? (the one about the White's in NZ)

----------


## Kerry1968

I was actually saying 'thanks Kurt' for the work you put into the poll and for posting the results. I was also just stating that _I_ think the best frog won!

----------


## Kurt

Oh, I understand now. You're most welcome.

----------

